# Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x8DE00001



## mstevenson_08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Please can you advise me to how i can rectify the problem below.
I cannot send or receive email.

Unable to send or receive messages for the [email protected] account. To send and receive messages in your Hotmail account, go to http://hotmail.live.com on the Web, or try again later. To get help from Windows Live Customer Support, go to http://support.live.com and click Windows Live Mail in the list of services.

Server Error: 4102
Server Response: Object with Id f9a88492-2723-49c6-967d-6bcdbcf59599 appears in more than one command
Server: 'http://mail.services.live.com/DeltaSync_v2.0.0/Sync.aspx'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x8DE00001


----------



## harlock59 (Dec 30, 2006)

Up !

i'd be awfully delighted to get help about the same Windows Live Mail error type (0x8DE00001), i'm going to googlize again and again... if i got rid of it, i'll try to think about coming back here to post...


----------



## ty_buchanan (Sep 19, 2009)

Just remove the Hotmail account from Windows Live Mail. Then add it again. It will take sometime to reload all your email, in the "sent folder', for example, but it will get there.

I use the older version of Windows Live Mail because the latest version will not allow you to use Hotmail in the client. I change the name of the original WLM folder which is installed automatically when I reinstall Vista. And install the older version from a file on a memory stick.

You can get the 2007 WLM installer from,

"http://tysaustralia.com/WindowsLiveMail2007_Installer.exe"


----------

